
Looking for Website Feedback - teamupzone
I am wondering if anyone could check out my website https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teamup.zone and give me some feedback.  Its a website for creating online groups and events such as pickup soccer.  Thank you for your time.
======
coreymaass
The homepage appears cutoff
[http://prntscr.com/k2z3pl](http://prntscr.com/k2z3pl)

Honestly, the "more" page would make a better homepage.
[https://teamup.zone/team/browse](https://teamup.zone/team/browse)

I don't know the site, so show me as much great content as you can.

~~~
teamupzone
Thank you

------
mtmail
When submitting use the title "Show HN: <name and what the website is about>"
and it will go to the
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)
category where others users check to give feedback.

~~~
teamupzone
Thank you

